# GOFF'S



## Tony14 (Jun 8, 2005)

I recently found this bottle. It has GOFF'S (NO DOPE) COUGH SYRUP running up the front and a 3 embossed on the bottom. I will have a pic tommarow.


----------



## madman (Jun 12, 2005)

hey tony ive got that one, i laughed when i found it , when i saw the no dope? what good is it with out dope!!  lol    madman


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks for the reply madman. Did you find any info on the age or value of this bottle?
 Can I see a pic of the lip on yours, the writing looks  a little different on mine.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 12, 2005)

S.B. Goff's 
 S. B. Goff was a prolific manufacturer of patent medicines at the end of the 19th century. He had at least 7 medicines: 
 1) Herb Bitters - very common
 2) regular Cough Syrup - very common 
 3) Magic Oil - common 
 4) Worm Syrup - very rare 
 5) Sarsaparilla and Blood Purifier - very rare as listed in Sarsaparilla book 
 6) Indian Vegetable Cough Syrup and Blood Purifier - scarce. 
 Info courtesy of Ernest Bower...


----------



## madman (Jun 13, 2005)

hey tony my bottle is machine made, your bottle is probably older!!  hey thanks whiskeyman for the info   mike


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 13, 2005)

Mine is machine made too. I think I figured out what that slight difference is. Yours is missing the u in syrup. On mine the embossing doesn't quiet go that far down the bottle.


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 13, 2010)

Ever come across goff's oil liniment?  Judy dug one this weekend and am not surevif this is one of the more common ones or not.  At this site i got at least 50 cough syrups and herb bitters and 4 indian vegetables so far.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 13, 2010)

S B Goff's Magic Oil Liniment  or S B Goff's Compound Magic Oil Liniment Camden,N.J. ?


----------



## Anthonicia (Jun 15, 2010)

That is awesome!!!  A bottle that claims to be dope free is great!  How much do these go for?  I would like to get one if they aren't too expensive...


----------



## KBbottles (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi GuntherHess, 

 It only says Oil Liniment  (no magic or compound magic).  I'll take a close up pic and post it tonight.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 15, 2010)

sounds like another variant.


----------

